# What rod length ?



## lancej2 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

was wondering what size rod is best for allaround use,so if I want to pitch and flip, one day, and drop shot another and throw a crank/jerk another...you get the picture, what size would be best for that....and no its not the size of your rod ,but how you use it stuff lol


----------



## lefty (Mar 2, 2013)

7 ft mh.


----------



## fish devil (Mar 2, 2013)

:twisted: You mean one rod for all the techniques you mentioned?


----------



## redbug (Mar 2, 2013)

good luck with that flipin is more of a heavy rod and drop shot is finnese then for a crank bait you want a softer tip 
imo you wont be able to do it all with one rod.
i asume that you are looking at baitcasting rods so i would suggest getting a 7' med that would as close to the all purpose as ypou can get it wont be perfect for anything but could be used for all


----------



## johnnybassboat (Mar 3, 2013)

I am with Lefty. Almost all my rods are 7ft. The ones I use the most are 7ft med heavy. They might be a bit heavy for drop shotting though. I usually use a spinning rod for that, also 7ft but medium action.


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 3, 2013)

lancej2, you can't hunt elephant with a squirrel gun., i.e., you can't finesse with a heavy rod. Or maybe you can, but only one application will work well.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Mar 3, 2013)

My "all-around" bass rig is a 7' Medium action Lew's Laser rod with a Wally Marshall baitcaster on it. This combo does fairly well for what I do. I mostly throw spinner baits, swimbaits, and drag worms and lizards across the bottom. The way I have it set up, it prefers lures in the 1/2 oz weight.


----------



## QueDawg (Mar 3, 2013)

That's a tall order. 

To cover the ground you listed, 3 rods are really what you are talking about in my mind.

A medium weight spinning rod somewhere between 6' 6" and 7', a medium weight casting rod between 6' 6" and 7' and a medium heavy weight casting rod 7' long.

If I had to choose just one to cover that ground, I would debate between a 6' 6" and a 7' medium weight casting rod. I'd base the length on the technique that you will likely fish most often.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 4, 2013)

My most favorite rod that I turn to for most applications is a medium heavy 6'6" spinning rod. I have killed 3 different reels on that rod. I find a 7+ is just too much for me. I have lost some spinnerbait fish because of the rod stiffness, but I'm ok with that - It's not like I'm a tourney fisherman or anything.


----------



## lancej2 (Mar 4, 2013)

Well thanks for all the input, I already have three rods.....a 7ft m/h spinning rod, a 6'6 spinning rod med, and a b/c 6ft m/h. I kind of hoped I had all bases covered, more or less. Weekender,,no turney. So how many do some of you guys have ? I bet some of you have to sneek them in the house you have so many :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 4, 2013)

lancej2 said:


> Well thanks for all the input, I already have three rods.....a 7ft m/h spinning rod, a 6'6 spinning rod med, and a b/c 6ft m/h. I kind of hoped I had all bases covered, more or less. Weekender,,no turney. So how many do some of you guys have ? I bet some of you have to sneek them in the house you have so many :LOL2:



I take 6 fishing on about every trip with the boat. But I have 20+ if I count my crappie trolling rods. 

2 for panfish, one rigged with nail tails, one with a small spinnerbait
1 (favorite) bass rod rigged with my favorite spinnerbait or frog
1 spinnerbait rod rigged with spinnerbait
1 carolina rigged rod
1 senko/worm or topwater rod depending.

I pretty much cover the lake on my trips 8)


----------



## QueDawg (Mar 5, 2013)

I have 7 rods that I load out with. I don't always take them all though. What I bring depends on what I am going to be fishing.

1 6' 8" medium light shakey head/finesse spinning rod.
2 6' 10" medium tube/drop shot spinning rods.
1 7' heavy flipping/pitching casting rod.
1 7' medium heavy pitching casting rod.
1 6' 10" medium heavy spinner bait casting rod.
1 7' medium casting crankbait rod.

I have at least double that many that are 'retired'.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 13, 2013)

1 7ft heavy for jigs
1 6-10 heavy( fishes like a mh) for plastics
2 6-6 medium for all types of cranks
1 6-6 mh for spinner baits & top water.
1 6-6 medium spinning rod for drop shot


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 13, 2013)

9 fly rods of varying weights and lengths,4 spinning rods, 2 salmon rods,2 halibut/sturgeon rods and at least 20 different reels.when i buy a new rod i just hang it on the garage wall with the others ,hidden in plain sight :LOL2: .my wallet really takes a beating from the fly lines,$60 a pop minimum, 3 diffrent line cartriges for each reel. you reeeaaallly gotta like fly fishing.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 27, 2013)

lancej2 said:


> Well thanks for all the input, I already have three rods.....a 7ft m/h spinning rod, a 6'6 spinning rod med, and a b/c 6ft m/h. I kind of hoped I had all bases covered, more or less. Weekender,,no turney. So how many do some of you guys have ? *I bet some of you have to sneek them in the house you have so many *:LOL2:



For a second there I thought you were talking directly to me. :shock: 

I bring 6 to 8 rods with me when I go out on the boat. At least 2, but sometimes 3, when fishing from shore.
Having a lot of rods is nothing to be ashamed of.  
I own over 50 rods. Between fresh and saltwater, ice, trolling, and rods for specific purposes/techniques, it's easy to do.

If I could only have two rods it would be a 6'9" ML spinning rig for finesse fishing and some small crankbait/spinnerbait duty and a 7' MH baitcaster for dragging plastics on the bottom and throwing into thick grass and lily pads.


----------

